# www.fakestuff.com,Nike Dunk sb,Air Force One,Ice Cream shoes,air max



## renchie568 (Oct 9, 2008)

Vomitinyourbag-com: offers a large variety of sports shoes now to pick from, like Air Jordan Fusions,Air Jordan XXIII, air max, shox, AF1s,Dunks 
shoes,Prada,Puma,LV Shoes, etc, We also carry 
jeans,shorts,Handbags,Adidas,Hoodies,Sunglass,Watches,belts,caps, t-shirts,all name brand items......

Please check our web site out for great deals. We are always growing, Welcome to visit us:vomitinyourbag-com


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 9, 2008)

SPAM!!!!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 9, 2008)

:chuck:


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 9, 2008)

renchie568 said:
			
		

> FavorGoods-com: offers a large variety of sports shoes now to pick from, like Air Jordan Fusions,Air Jordan XXIII, air max, shox, AF1s,Dunks
> shoes,Prada,Puma,LV Shoes, etc, We also carry
> jeans,shorts,Handbags,Adidas,Hoodies,Sunglass,Watches,belts,caps, t-shirts,all name brand items......
> 
> Please check our web site out for great deals. We are always growing, Welcome to visit us: FavorGoods-com




ho ho ho 

is santa giving all these away???????????????????????


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 9, 2008)

so come on renchie

tell us more

what other goodies ya got for us??????


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 9, 2008)

Its been here before in a different name.

While its here and before its banned ..... Im after a handbag and sunglasses, how much?


----------



## Hick (Oct 9, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its been here before in a different name.
> 
> While its here and before its banned ..... Im after a handbag and sunglasses, how much?


..."YSYL".. there hippie 
(you snooze you loose)...

thanks guys


----------



## The Toker (Oct 12, 2008)

:holysheep:
:shocked:
:hitchair:

:yeahthat:

ostpicsworthless:

:**: 

:cop: *GOING TO JAIL SPAMMER!!!!!!!!*


----------

